# Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen



## f.harmann (30. September 2007)

*Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

In neueren Spielen hat sich ja mittlerweile der Unschärfeeffekt etabliert. Besonders ist mir das jetzt bei der Clive Barker`s Jericho Demo aufgefallen. Auch das Spiel Crysis hat ihn, besonders sieht man das auf den Videos. Meine Frage: Wird dadurch, dass immer mehr an den Realismus hingearbeitet wird, auch die Aussage, dass 30 FPS zum Flüssigen spielen völlig reichen bewahrheitet?
Weil bisher hat man ja immer gesagt, dass 25-30 FPS der Bereich sind, dass das Auge die nacheinander folgenden Bilder z.B in Filmen als flüssig empfindet. Für Spiele galt das ja vorher nicht, weil bei Filmen eine Unschärfe herscht, die man vorallem bemerkt, wenn man das Bild z.B auf Pause stellt. Bei Spielen war jedes einzelne Bild "scharf" berechnet, sodass man 45-60FPS als wirklich flüssig empfunden hat. 
Dadurch, dass dieser Unschärfeeffekt jetzt in den Spielen ist, wirkt sich das doch dann so aus wie in den Filmen...oder doch nicht?

Bsp: Clive Barker`s Jericho..Alles auf hoch,4xAA+ Unschärfeeffekt(hoch) 1024x768 ~38FPS im Durchschnitt mit Fraps Benchmark. Ich empfand es als flüssig. 
Und noch eine Frage, wie ist das Verhältnis aus mehr benötigter Rechenleistung für den Unschärfeeffekt und dem empfundenen flüssigeren Spielen. Wirkt sich das Positiv auf die Kompatibilität mit "langsamerer" Hardware aus, sodass für den flüssigeren Betrieb weniger Leistung nötig ist? 

Viel Spaß beim Kommentieren.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

interessanter Denkansatz....


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Keine ahnung ob es sich positiv auswirkt. Hab schon in einem Preview gelesen, dass eienr meinte, er treffe bei Crysis im Multiplayer nicht so gut mit der Unschärfe.

Bei TFTs hat man ja z.b. auch generell eine Unschärfe bei Bewegungen, einfach wegem dem Hold-Type-Display.
Bioshock hat ja jetzt auch nicht so viele fps bei ner 8800GTS, schätze mal so 30-40, aber ich fands ok. Andererseits finde ich aber auch titel mit 25fps im Single Player spielbar, ich bin da wohl tolerant.


----------



## Delious (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Bei Bioshock hatte ich mit meiner GTS 640 @ ner menge Oc min. 45 - 60 fps.
Bei Crysis ist mir die unschärfe nur beim Zielen aufgefallen aber das ist nur das drumherum unscharf das Ziel selber nicht!
Bei Medal of Honor Airborne ist dieser Effekt Extrem teilweise.

Interessanter Thread!


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Theoretisch müsste es sich negativ auswirken, das Bild muss mehrfach berechnet werden und dann auch noch verschoben.

Ich halte von Unschärfe überhaupt nichts. Bei einem Monitor hat das Auge ja nicht immer die Mitte fokussiert. Ergo, man guckt in die Unschärfe -.-


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Warum denn Unschärfe? Bist du noch so altmodisch und hast noch einen CRT? Bei nem TFT ist das nämlich nicht so


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Ich hab nen 22" WXGA -_-

Lies doch mal! Die Mitte bei Spielen mit Unschärfeeffekt ist scharf, das drumherum oder weiter im Hintergrund ist unscharf.
Du kannst einem Computerspiel nicht sagen, was dein Auge fokussiert (zum Beispiel ein Haus rechts in der ferne). Das bleibt verschwommen. Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Marbus16 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Bei der Unschärfetechniok soll es sich doch um genau die gleiche Technik wie beim Kinofilm handeln - und dort ist alles nicht 100%ig scharf, ne?


----------



## riedochs (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Ich finde die unschärfe eher störend. Könnte aber auch daran liegen da sich bei Multiplayer Games ganz gerne snipere.


----------



## HeNrY (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Du greifst bei einem Film aber nicht interaktiv ins Geschehen ein, daher guckst du auch nicht auf ein Haus in der Entfernung -.-

Back to real Topic.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



f.harmann schrieb:


> Dadurch, dass dieser Unschärfeeffekt jetzt in den Spielen ist, wirkt sich das doch dann so aus wie in den Filmen...oder doch nicht?


Nicht ganz. Davon abgesehen werden Filme mit dem Problem des Ruckelns im Hinterkopf gefilmt (schnelle horizontale Schwenks ruckeln auch im Kino, daher wird das kaum gemacht), in Spielen kann man solche Dinge aber nur schwer vorab unterbinden.


----------



## f.harmann (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

ok..also bringt der Unschärfeeffekt wirklich nur den optischen Effekt in die Spiele und sonst nichts?!


----------



## meloney0 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 22" WXGA -_-
> 
> Lies doch mal! Die Mitte bei Spielen mit Unschärfeeffekt ist scharf, das drumherum oder weiter im Hintergrund ist unscharf.
> Du kannst einem Computerspiel nicht sagen, was dein Auge fokussiert (zum Beispiel ein Haus rechts in der ferne). Das bleibt verschwommen. Jetzt verstanden?



ich glaube, du verwechselst da eine generelle unschärfe (in dem trailer zur engine von project offset als standard post processing effekt für die gesamte gerenderte szene vorgestellt) mit dem depth of field-effekt, bekannt aus z.B. crysis-trailern. bei depth of field ist die mitte des bildes focussiert, der rand ist "blurry". bei motion blur sieht die sache anders aus und der effekt ist kein effekt als solcher mehr, sondern schon eher ein kunstmittel. ich hab mal den link zu dem trailer, den ich meine rausgesucht:

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_projectoffset_videos.html

kannste ja selber mal schauen - in der mitte wird explizit auf motion blur eingegangen - und ja, ich finde, es wirkt sich positiv aus. es sollte auch beim zielen weniger probleme bereiten, als depth of field... aber solange man nicht mit maus und tastatur selbst hand anlegen kann, ist das natürlich nur so eine erste vage vermutung...  beste grüße - meloney0


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



f.harmann schrieb:


> ok..also bringt der Unschärfeeffekt wirklich nur den optischen Effekt in die Spiele und sonst nichts?!


Zumindest bei einer aktuell spielbaren Multiplayer-Beta eines heiß ersehnten Insel-Shooters hilft der Motion-Blur-Effekt nicht über niedrige Fps (wenn man's mit den Einstellungen übertreibt) hinweg - glaubt man Gerüchten aus dem Internet.


----------



## Jor-El (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Das Motion Blur gibts ja schon etwas länger und benötigt auch kein DX10. Habe es dass erste Mal bei der NFS Reihe bemerkt. Hat meiner Meinung nach bessere Hardware benötigt als ohne. Zumindest hatte ich nach der Abschaltung von Motion Blur kein Ruckeln mehr.
Depth of Field benötigt hingegen DX10. Ich empfinde es als ganz angenehm. Klar, wenn man sich nur darauf konzentriert wird es nerven. Für mich zählt aber immer das Gesamtbild. Wenn alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist, kann dieser stylistische Einsatz bestimmt mehr Atmosphäre erzeugen, subjektiv.


----------



## HeNrY (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



meloney0 schrieb:


> ich glaube, du verwechselst da eine generelle unschärfe (in dem trailer zur engine von project offset als standard post processing effekt für die gesamte gerenderte szene vorgestellt) mit dem depth of field-effekt, bekannt aus z.B. crysis-trailern. bei depth of field ist die mitte des bildes focussiert, der rand ist "blurry". bei motion blur sieht die sache anders aus und der effekt ist kein effekt als solcher mehr, sondern schon eher ein kunstmittel. ich hab mal den link zu dem trailer, den ich meine rausgesucht:
> 
> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_projectoffset_videos.html
> 
> kannste ja selber mal schauen - in der mitte wird explizit auf motion blur eingegangen - und ja, ich finde, es wirkt sich positiv aus. es sollte auch beim zielen weniger probleme bereiten, als depth of field... aber solange man nicht mit maus und tastatur selbst hand anlegen kann, ist das natürlich nur so eine erste vage vermutung...  beste grüße - meloney0



Ah, ok, Motion Blur ist wieder was anderes^^


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Depth of Field benötigt hingegen DX10. Ich empfinde es als ganz angenehm. Klar, wenn man sich nur darauf konzentriert wird es nerven. Für mich zählt aber immer das Gesamtbild. Wenn alles aufeinander abgestimmt ist, kann dieser stylistische Einsatz bestimmt mehr Atmosphäre erzeugen, subjektiv.


Wenn man kurzsichtig ist, entspricht DOF ja quasi dem, was man ohne Brille oder Kontaktlinsen sieht. Da ist auch alles in der Ferne unscharf, egal ob man will oder nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



Jor-El schrieb:


> Depth of Field benötigt hingegen DX10.


Nein, wieso sollte es das bzw. wer sagt das?


----------



## Jor-El (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Naja, bin ich einfach mal von ausgegangen. Warum sonst sollte in den z.b. DX10 Screenshots von Hellgate London Field of Depth geben und in der DX9 Version nicht?
Hab aber mal nachgelesen. Ist wohl echt kein DX10 Feature. Dafür soll es aber in DX10 Verbesserungen geben.

Patchnotes zu Lost Planet:
DirectX 10 enhancements. Specialized DirectX 10 Geometry Shaders improve overall visual quality through better depth of field effects and improved motion blurring and fur shading.

Zu einer ATI Präsentation fand ich noch dieses:
According to ATI, upcoming games are going to be both Geometry and Pixel compute intensive. This means that things like HDR, depth of field and motion blur will increase dramatically. We are already seeing this with the Tech demo's from Valve for Day of Defeat: Source and the gorgeous looking Crisis with its realistic depth of field will be able to be computed on the GPU. This frees up the CPU and also gives the GPU extra tasks that it can theoretically do. 

Das würde vll. erklären warum Field of Depth erst jetzt im Kommen ist, da es erst mit DX10 zu befriedigenden Resultaten kommt.


----------



## Eiche (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

ich persönlich finde die Technik ist genauso wenig ausgereift wie z.b. HDR ich meine mann weiß ja schon das es gleich zu einer Bewegung kommt oder das es heller wird am ende eines ganges aber trotz den soll man geblendet werden eher nicht! hin gegen bei einer unerwarteten Bewegung z.b. weil man bei MOH-AB von einer Druckwelle einer Granate erwischt wird macht es wieder sinn !


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*



zeffer schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde die Technik ist genauso wenig ausgereift wie z.b. HDR ich meine mann weiß ja schon das es gleich zu einer Bewegung kommt oder das es heller wird am ende eines ganges aber trotz den soll man geblendet werden eher nicht!


Du meinst also, alleine die Tatsache, das du ob des Tunneldendes weißt, befähigt deine Augen dazu, den Helligkeitsunterschied problemlos zu kompensieren? ich glaube nicht, Tim. 
HDR zielt auf einge realistische Effekte ab, die man "dort draußen, wo der Pizzaman herkommt" (aka Realtität) selbst erleben kann. Z.b. wenn du in einem hellen Hof stehst, und durch eine Tür in einen dunklen Gang blickst, siehst du kaum was. Dann gehst du in den Gang rein, und siehst innen Details, aber wenn du dich nun umdrehst und zurück in den Hof schaust, kommt dir das Tageslicht draußen heller vor bzw. blendet dich kurz. Kurzum: HDR soll halt die Hell-Dunkel-Kompensation des auges etwas nachmachen.
Natürlich wird das in etwa 50% der Games mies umgesetzt, völlig übertrieben oder mit irgendwelchen stylishen Glow-Effekten gekoppelt, das dann zwar toll aussiehst, aber auf Dauer halt gekünstelt wirkt.
Oder so Sachen wie dieser Sepiastich bei NFS Most Wanted oder GRAW...soll das ne Sonnenbrille darstellen oder was?

Der Unschärfe-Effekt geht halt in eine ähnliche richtung, denn das Auge kann schnell bewegende Dinge nicht scharf fokussieren bzw. hat nicht wie eine Kamera völlige Tiefenschärfe, man sieht immer nur Nahbereich oder Fernbereich scharf. Das ist aber wie hier schon erwähnt wurde praktisch nicht zu machen, weil das spiel ja nicht erkennt, ob der Spieler gerade Sachen vor seiner Flinte oder weit entfernt sehen will. Quasi schreibt das spiel einem bei DoF ein wenig vor, was man wie zu sehen hat.


----------



## der_schnitter (7. Januar 2008)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

Mir sind Unschärfeeffekte zum ersten Mal in GTA 3 aufgefallen.Allerdings hat das damals mit denen so schlimm geruckelt,dass ich das wieder abstellen musste.In Egoshootern hab ich sowas nie oft bemerkt (kann auch daran liegen dass ich neue Spiele nicht zocken kann auf meiner alten Kiste ).
In Day Of Defeat Source kann man optional einen Rieseleffekt einstellen,der beim Tod oder als Zuschauer erscheint,der den Effekt einer alten Aufnahme vorgaukelt.Schaut ziemlich lustig aus


----------



## McBain (25. März 2008)

*AW: Unschärfeeffekt in Spielen*

ich finde unschärfeeffekte in spielen cool!
die verleihen dem ganzen mehr realität.
besonders in kane and lynch wird mit diesen effekten nicht gespaart^^
viele haben es bemängelt(zb gamestar) mir hats aber gut gefallen!!


----------

